# Question about roosters!



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I have one Rooster left of the three I started out with. I am wanting to use him for breeding. He's about 13weeks old. How old before he's old enough to start breeding? He's all ready trying to with my older hens. But will leave the younger girls that arnt laying alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Maturity comes with age. Personally I wont ever allow another young rooster to breed with my girls again. Trouble would breed, however he would breed far to often and he was hurting them, and now that he is older he is more calm about it, and doesn't hurt the girls, and has to wait for the girls to be ready before he will even try it. If trouble can get a hen caught in the coop, they pay the price over and over again, and as big as he is I worry that he is way to heavy for them. He is just barely turning 1 year old, and still has tons to learn.

If it was me, I would keep a close eye on the young rooster. If he starts breeding way to often give him some time out, and put him in the coop alone for that for a few hours. The ladies will be happy to know they can have some peace and quiet. However if he is still doing it the young tennager way and can't get the ladies the right way, and is making them squak way to much give him longer to mature.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree, young roosters can be "Casanovas" and have little interest in serving the needs of their hens, they just want to spread their seed. Sometimes they need a time out or an old crotchety hen to kick their butts a little bit.

Roosters can be wholly capable of breeding and fertilizing eggs by 3-4 months. Usually they don't have much fertility at this age as they are just getting those parts in order, much like a hen when she first reaches her point of lay. That being said it depends on the rooster, my buff orp boy is almost 6 months now, his breeder allowed him to put a brood on the ground at 4 months to test his viability as a sire before parting with him (to make sure he wasn't a dud and that his disqualifying flaw was not genetic - he has one very crooked toe from his incubation). He had no issue accomplishing that job, and now that he's in with my hens he is a very thorough and gentle lover. He breeds the hens infrequently but when he does he takes his time and ensures the hen is well fertilized. He's a big boy, at almost 7.5 lbs, and he's in with three ladies who are about 4-6 lbs, not one sign of over breeding or stress among my girls. Love that rooster


----------

